# Nikon M-308 4-16x42 BDC 800 Scope - Navarre/Fort Walton Beach Area



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

*SOLD!!! Item - *Nikon M-308 4-16x42 BDC 800 Scope with Nikon RSH-13 Sunshade and Nikon S-Series Scope Rings

*Location *- Navarre/Fort Walton Beach


*Contact Info *- PM


*Price - *$450 OBO


*Item Description*

Nikon M-308 4-16x42 BDC 800 Scope with Nikon RSH-13 Sunshade and Nikon S-Series Scope Rings, had it on rifle for one year before trading rifle away. Like new condition with no noticiable marks.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I would consider selling just the scope and sunshade for $400 and keep the rings.


----------



## jac (Aug 8, 2021)

is the nikon still avalible?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jac said:


> is the nikon still avalible?


this is only a guess and don't quote me on this but i would think that it is sold after FIVE YEARS.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

did i say i love reacting to a robot?
jack


----------



## jac (Aug 8, 2021)

sorry not a robot lol I never use these social media things I saw your post on a nikon scope trying to find one thats all


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jac said:


> sorry not a robot lol I never use these social media things I saw your post on a nikon scope trying to find one thats all


if you're not a robot, then you are officially known as a pff member. congratulations. some of us fish, actually.
jack


----------



## jac (Aug 8, 2021)

ok ? not sure what pff member maybe again just hoping to find a scope that's all sorry for the bother not looking to scam or bug anyone have a good afternoon


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pensacola Fishing Forum
don't be scared
it just a beard
ain't it weird
did you see mr. fish, lol.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sold 5 years ago, would have closed thread but there's no option for that here.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

jack2 said:


> did i say i love reacting to a robot?
> jack


That makes you a roboticist. 


jack2 said:


> some of us fish, actually.
> jack


I fish, I just don't catch anything, but if you caught fish every time they would call it catching.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FoteeFy said:


> That makes you a roboticist.
> 
> I fish, I just don't catch anything, but if you caught fish every time they would call it catching.


me too. i just go to watch my friends catch fish and i drink beer. lol.
jack


----------

